# knitted jumper



## suzi (Jan 2, 2005)

this is the jumper my mum and i knitted last week (i did the easy bits!). its modelled on my cuddly toy dog Frank! (sorry ive not worked out how to resize pics yet) and yes i know its not pink..........


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

very nice!! I love the bright colors!


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

That is beautiful. I whish I could make that!!!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Very cute  I love the bright colors


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

But it has pink in it!!! I love it! :wave:


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

How pretty! I love the different colors!


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I love it.. it is so cute.


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

Suzi, it came out so nice. I love the colors!


----------



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

Do you have the directions for making that?? (I knit as well and would love the directions..)

It looks pretty simple.. (but who knows?? LOL) I still can't do socks right, haha.


----------

